# Luces extrañas en el cielo esta madrugada.



## CliffUnger2 (6 Sep 2022)

¿Llegó el turno de los Aliens?

A ver si se ponen de acuerdo... O crisis energética o marcianos. Hay personas que tienen lo justo para andar sin cagarse encima, si les meten dos circos a la vez sus cerebros podrían estallar. Por no hablar de los que siguen con la mascarilla por la calle, esos no resistirían tal presión.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (6 Sep 2022)

si vienen los aliens, peores que los masones no van a ser.

así que una preocupación menos.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Sep 2022)

¿No será la Estación Espacial Internacional?

A veces se ve como una especie de estrella muy cercana que se mueve rápido en tu línea de visión.
Aunque la nubecilla de alrededor como un vaho que sale en los videos es muy raro, aunque podria ser distorsiones ópticas de alguna nubecilla o gas a mucha altura.

Yo que sé eh... por buscar una explicación.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿No será la Estación Espacial Internacional?
> 
> A veces se ve como una especie de estrella muy cercana que se mueve rápido en tu línea de visión.
> Aunque la nubecilla de alrededor como un vaho que sale en los videos es muy raro..



Hay comentarios en los que dicen que algo con luz verde sobrevolaba esa luz blanca. No sé...


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (6 Sep 2022)

Parece que la actividad americana en las bases aéreas que tienen en España está aumentado por el tema de Ucrania.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Sep 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> si vienen los aliens, peores que los masones no van a ser.
> 
> así que una preocupación menos.



El problema es que esos "aliens" ya tienen un guion y una agenda escrita y planificada por por los masones.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Sep 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Hay comentarios en los que dicen que algo con luz verde sobrevolaba esa luz blanca. No sé...



Quizá fuera alguien jugando con láseres verdes.
Hace años yo hacia observaciones astronómicas y saliamos con punteros láser verdes que prácticamente hacian que el cielo nocturno fuera una pizarra... creo que se ven a largas distancias. Señalizabas estrellas y constelaciones y parecia que las señalabas en una pizarra, era una auténtica pasada.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Sep 2022)

quiero_una_hipoteca dijo:


> Parece que la actividad americana en las bases aéreas que tienen en España está aumentado por el tema de Ucrania.



¿Desde Francia también pueden ver los aviones de la base del sur Española?


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (6 Sep 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> El problema es que esos "aliens" ya tienen un guion y una agenda escrita y planificada por por los masones.



Entonces de alien tienen poco jajaj


----------



## ciberobrero (6 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿No será la Estación Espacial Internacional?
> 
> A veces se ve como una especie de estrella muy cercana que se mueve rápido en tu línea de visión.
> Aunque la nubecilla de alrededor como un vaho que sale en los videos es muy raro, aunque podria ser distorsiones ópticas de alguna nubecilla o gas a mucha altura.
> ...



No parece que eso esté fuera de la atmósfera


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Sep 2022)

quiero_una_hipoteca dijo:


> Parece que la actividad americana en las bases aéreas que tienen en España está aumentado por el tema de Ucrania.



Otra posibilidad, obviamente no lo van a decir por la prensa tal y como está el percal.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Sep 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Entonces de alien tienen poco jajaj



Alguno habrá, vete tú a saber.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Sep 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> ¿Desde Francia también pueden ver los aviones de la base del sur Española?



Justo al lado de la constelación de Orión una de mis constelaciones favoritas.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Sep 2022)

Ayer dijeron en el telediario que eran los cohetes reutilizables de spacex

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kabraloka (6 Sep 2022)

es el fantasma de las navidades pasadas


----------



## François (6 Sep 2022)

En las noticias dijeron que era una cohete que había puesto en órbita unos satélites... El Falcón 9.

Las imágenes son bastante espectaculares.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Sep 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Ayer dijeron en el telediario que eran los cohetes reutilizables de spacex
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Elon Mask es un puto cochino. Siempre echando porqueria por ahi.


----------



## Nigury (6 Sep 2022)

¿No será un avión con alguna de las luces exteriores activadas?


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (6 Sep 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> ¿Desde Francia también pueden ver los aviones de la base del sur Española?



Zaragoza, quizás ...


----------



## Dr.Nick (6 Sep 2022)

Que mierdah e eso, locoh?

Que grande el de Murcia


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Sep 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> es el fantasma de las navidades pasadas



Que nos va anunciando que dentro de poco pondrán ya el turrón en el supermercado.


----------



## Ardafilo (6 Sep 2022)

*HAARP o SURA*

Había que decirlo y se dijo






Instalación de Calefacción Ionosférica Sura - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (6 Sep 2022)

La sociedad está tan aplatanada que aunque bajen los ovnis de independence day y empiecen a arrasar ciudades la peña se lo quedará mirando y dirá "ah... otiaaaa" sin siquiera procesarlo y acto seguido irá a su cuenta de twitter a echar mierda sobre el político del partido rival.

El proyecto blue beam no tiene sentido aplicarlo cuando menos con una sociedad tan absolutamente fragmentada, descohesionada y mentalmente sedada como la occidental


----------



## Wasi (6 Sep 2022)

Por fin, que se acabe ya este sufrimiento


----------



## Shy (6 Sep 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> si vienen los aliens, peores que los masones no van a ser.
> 
> así que una preocupación menos.



Ciertos aliens y los masones están íntimamente relacionados.


----------



## ekOz (6 Sep 2022)

En la axarquía ayer justamente hubo una fumigada de las gordas, al punto que a las 8 aún con el sol, se había acumulado en una parte la mierda que van soltando y parecía un segundo sol por el reflejo del mismo, una delicia.


----------



## n_flamel (6 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿No será la Estación Espacial Internacional?
> 
> A veces se ve como una especie de estrella muy cercana que se mueve rápido en tu línea de visión.
> Aunque la nubecilla de alrededor como un vaho que sale en los videos es muy raro, aunque podria ser distorsiones ópticas de alguna nubecilla o gas a mucha altura.
> ...



En efecto la estación se puede ver, sobre todo al anochecer cuando al estar más alta aún le dan los rayos del sol y brillan sus paneles solares. se mueve de manera constante y rectilinea como corresponde a un objeto que orbita la tierra. Eso no es ni se parece a como se ve estación. Además la estación no emite luz propia, es luz reflejada lo que se ve. de noche a simple vista no se puede ver por tanto.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Sep 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> La sociedad está tan aplatanada que aunque bajen los ovnis de independence day y empiecen a arrasar ciudades la peña se lo quedará mirando y dirá "ah... otiaaaa" sin siquiera procesarlo y acto seguido irá a su cuenta de twitter a echar mierda sobre el político del partido rival.
> 
> El proyecto blue beam no tiene sentido aplicarlo cuando menos con una sociedad tan absolutamente fragmentada, descohesionada y mentalmente sedada como la occidental



Con el proyecto Blue Beam conseguirían destruir todas las creencias creando una única religión. Sería un orgasmo para la élite.


----------



## SanRu (6 Sep 2022)

Cohete Falcon9 en su fase de frenado.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Sep 2022)

ekOz dijo:


> En la axarquía ayer justamente hubo una fumigada de las gordas, al punto que a las 8 aún con el sol, se había acumulado en una parte la mierda que van soltando y parecía un segundo sol por el reflejo del mismo, una delicia.



En las discotecas hay que echar humo antes de encender los laser.


----------



## Autómata (6 Sep 2022)

Me hubiera sorprendido si hiciera un cambio de trayectoria o velocidad. Antes de leer lo del cohete. Aun así impresiona.

Prueba de que de haber un fenómeno del estilo realmente inexplicable, tendríamos cientos de testimonios diferentes casi en directo en las redes. Y no hay NADA de nada.


----------



## BogadeAriete (6 Sep 2022)

Los 200 drones del Hormiguero en su 17 temporada volando el cielo de Madrid, tal vez... Ayer


----------



## GatoAzul (6 Sep 2022)

Se llama DRON


----------



## zeromus44 (6 Sep 2022)

#VenidYa


----------



## Migue111 (6 Sep 2022)

Ya lo explicaron, fue un cohete de SpaceX 








Unas luces extrañas sorprenden esta madrugada cruzando el cielo de Málaga


El avistamiento, que se ha podido ver en distintos puntos de la geografía española, se ha debido al paso de un cohete de SpaceX La Agencia Espacial Española presentará sus planes en un congreso en Marbella




www.malagahoy.es


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (6 Sep 2022)

Parece como cuando rompes la barrera del sonido


----------



## ekOz (6 Sep 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> En las discotecas hay que echar humo antes de encender los laser.



El patrón es el de siempre, empiezan líneas hacia un lado, luego hacia el otro cruzando como una red, se van desmoronando y formando esas "nubes", que al cabo de otro rato se puede apreciar como se van formando surcos, como si pasarás un peine gigante, y las formas son de ondas, es cuestión de pararse una tarde a observar desde que empiezan las primeras líneas.


----------



## McArrow (6 Sep 2022)

Es el re9aridor de Amazon bscando mi calle, como siemre


----------



## manstein (6 Sep 2022)

Los "Aliens" vendrán para frenar al ultra-malvado Trumposo, cuando este la esté liando parda. 

Todavía quedan un buen número de shows antes de ese.

Pero sí, están preparando el terreno.


----------



## aventurero artritico (6 Sep 2022)

que tonta es la gente, se llama nube y reflejada por la luz terrestre.

y el tercero es una estrella dispersada por la humedad en nubes.

si al menos lo hubieran mirado con un telescopio


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Sep 2022)

Hands Off Venezuela dijo:


> Explicación ridícula, por lo menos para mí. Y es ridícula porque esos motores SpaceX no tienen combustible para orbitar con el motor a todo gas tanta distancia (2000km por lo menos produciendo toda esa luminosidad, je) y solo los activan para recuperarlos al momento de caer. Que no me tomen por subnormal, gracias. Eso era algo más sofisticadito que lo que nos venden por la tele y el youtube.



Podría ser...

Me hace gracia el video del coche. Ya podrían haber usado tecnología Unreal engine para esos gráficos.


----------



## tovarovsky (6 Sep 2022)

Yo lo vi perfectamente la las 6:05 de la mañana, la luz venía del noroeste dirección sureste, cuando pasó por encima se veían dos luces muy blancas que iban girando sobre si mismas con bastante intensidad y una nube blanca rodeándola como si estuviera camuflado. (en noche estrellada sin una nube) Por supuesto no era un avión con sus strobos... ni por el forro!! Fué incraipla!!


----------



## McLovin (6 Sep 2022)

Hombre...raro de cojones, es, eso hay que reconocerlo, pero tendrá una explicación, voy a esperar un poco antes de echarme a los brazos de la conspiración alienígena.


----------



## Migue111 (6 Sep 2022)

Que siii, que casi seguro el SpaceX. En estos hilos se explicaba que pasaria por la peninsula y parte de Europa. En otros videos se ve que puede ser un cohete.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Sep 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Hombre...raro de cojones, es, eso hay que reconocerlo, pero tendrá una explicación, voy a esperar un poco antes de echarme a los brazos de la conspiración alienígena.



Según noticias es algún cohete de Elon Mask que sobre vuela la ciudad de sevilla. Lo raro es que se vea en Madrid, Barcelona y hasta en Francia. En los videos parece que sean 2 objetos los que vuelan y aparte hay gente en twiter diciendo que por encima sobrevolaba otro objeto de luz verde.









VÍDEO | ¿Un ovni sobre Logroño? El Falcon 9 de Elon Musk sobrevuela la ciudad


¿Es un pájaro? ¿Un avión? Esa pregunta es la que se han hecho a primera hora de este lunes los logroñeses que han observado al cielo y han contemplado una luz de sospechosa procedencia. El avistamiento se ha producido en torno a las seis de la mañana, cuando el ‘ovni’ sobrevolaba el polígono...




nuevecuatrouno.com





Eso no quita que vayan metiendo por otro lado con pinzas el tema de la "Conspiración".


----------



## Louis Renault (6 Sep 2022)

Ojalá bajen y nos gobiernen, prefiero ser esclavo de Aliens que remero de este gobierno mundial mugre masónico.Peor no puede ser.


----------



## tovarovsky (6 Sep 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Según noticias es algún cohete de Elon Mask que sobre vuela la ciudad de sevilla. Lo raro es que se vea en Madrid, Barcelona y hasta en Francia. En los videos parece que sean 2 objetos los que vuelan y aparte hay gente en twiter diciendo que por encima sobrevolaba otro objeto de luz verde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que a la misma hora se vea desde puntos tan distantes...debía ser un bicharraco enorme a una altura brootall. Muy raro el asunto.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (6 Sep 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Según noticias es algún cohete de Elon Mask que sobre vuela la ciudad de sevilla. Lo raro es que se vea en Madrid, Barcelona y hasta en Francia. En los videos parece que sean 2 objetos los que vuelan y aparte hay gente en twiter diciendo que por encima sobrevolaba otro objeto de luz verde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y que mierdas hacen sobrevolando lugares civiles con cohetes?


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (6 Sep 2022)

Dios encendiendo la luz del cuarto de baño.


----------



## CommiePig (6 Sep 2022)

culpa de franco


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Sep 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> y que mierdas hacen sobrevolando lugares civiles con cohetes?



Dirán que está a miles de kilómetros. Todo es tan raro...


----------



## jorobachov (6 Sep 2022)

Blue beam


----------



## Euron G. (6 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Señalizabas estrellas y constelaciones y parecia que las señalabas en una pizarra, era una auténtica pasada.


----------



## Waterman (6 Sep 2022)

El Falcon 9 de Space X, de Elon Musk, responsable de las 'misteriosas luces' en el cielo malagueño


La neblina corresponde a sus propulsores, que "se encendieron para frenarlo, obligándolo así a caer a tierra para que no quedara en órbita en forma de basura espacial", según el astrofísico José María Madiedo.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Debunker (6 Sep 2022)

Puede que sea peor que los aliens, y sea de esas naves supérsonicas haciendo simulacros para la guerra con Ucrania , si eso fuera así , es preparación para enfilar la IIIGM, lo cual es peor que los aliens


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Sep 2022)

Las luces de aviones no son algo extraño.


----------



## mirym94 (6 Sep 2022)

Pues no sé lo que será pero parece como si estuviese de reconocimiento por la velocidad y el trayecto tan largo, el caso que desde el virus al quitarse parte de la polución al estar dos años casi parados los cielos están mas claros y si son ovnis se les ve mejor sea día o noche y quedan al descubierto, tan inteligentes ya no son.

Dudo mucho que sean cohetes


CliffUnger2 dijo:


> ¿Desde Francia también pueden ver los aviones de la base del sur Española?



pues espero que se lleven a media fracia moronegra y terminen como como el ganado


----------



## ray merryman (6 Sep 2022)

Joder que cabrones,nos ilusionan con el tema ovnis y mad Max y tan pronto me peino en plan mohicano y salgo a la calle con mi bate de pinchos veo que se trata de un cohete del musk.


----------



## невежда (6 Sep 2022)

Lo de los drones se nos esta escapando de las manos.


----------



## Hulagu (6 Sep 2022)

Calopez. . Es un filo de munnncho miedo. Gente terrible. Mercenarios trolacos me asustan.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Sep 2022)

O sea, que era un cobete
pues nada, a seguir remando


----------



## pepetemete (6 Sep 2022)

Hay comentarios aquí que dan miedito...
Que si fuesen aliens se iban a mostrar por los cojones, al menos de una manera que pudiésemos reconocerlos como tales  

Es Felon Musk llenando el espacio de mierda...otra vez


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2022)

eso ha sido por la subida brutal del euribor o algo


----------



## Khazario (6 Sep 2022)

Espero que limpien de masones y judiada este mundo.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Sep 2022)

невежда dijo:


> Lo de los drones se nos esta escapando de las manos.



Eso puede ser cualquier cosa menos un dron.


----------



## невежда (6 Sep 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Eso puede ser cualquier cosa menos un dron.



Cielo nocturno y sin referencias visuales puede ser cualquier pijada menos ovnis. Bueno si lo vas a mirar el plena noche cualquier cosa no identificada puede puede ser un ovni.


----------



## JuanMacClane (6 Sep 2022)

Cuidao que se acerca el 11-S, todo es posible

Ya lo predijo éste viajero del futuro El hombre que asegura haber regresado de 2714 para alertar de tres catástrofes inminentes


----------



## Setapéfranses (6 Sep 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> ¿Llegó el turno de los Aliens?
> 
> A ver si se ponen de acuerdo... O crisis energética o marcianos. Hay personas que tienen lo justo para andar sin cagarse encima, si les meten dos circos a la vez sus cerebros podrían estallar. Por no hablar de los que siguen con la mascarilla por la calle, esos no resistirían tal presión.



Más que pensar lo del ofni, me preocupa saber que hace la gente a las 6 dla mañana en una ventana.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Sep 2022)

Setapéfranses dijo:


> Más que pensar lo del ofni, me preocupa saber que hace la gente a las 6 dla mañana en una ventana.



¿Tomándose el café antes de ir a trabajar?


----------



## Felson (6 Sep 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Cuidao que se acerca el 11-S, todo es posible
> 
> Ya lo predijo éste viajero del futuro El hombre que asegura haber regresado de 2714 para alertar de tres catástrofes inminentes



Ese mismo viajero dijo que en mayo de 2022 los extraterrestres se presentarían en la Tierra y que en 2022 se descubriría la Atlántida en el Pacífico.


----------



## Busher (6 Sep 2022)

Detalle del primer video...







No te digo na y te lo digo to...


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Sep 2022)

¿No veis las noticias de la tele? Es Putin que viene a exterminarnos a todos


----------



## abe heinsenberg (6 Sep 2022)

Por poder ser pueden ser hasta demonios


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Sep 2022)

Es el BITCOIN, camino TO THE MOOOON


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Sep 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Cuidao que se acerca el 11-S, todo es posible
> 
> Ya lo predijo éste viajero del futuro El hombre que asegura haber regresado de 2714 para alertar de tres catástrofes inminentes








El Coronabicho les HA CAGADO EN LA BOCA a los profetas históricos :)


Sin duda, estamos en el evento global más importante de los últimos 80 años, un evento que por primera vez afecta a toda la humanidad. La caída de la Santa URSS, el ataque de las torres Gemelas y las guerras que desató aunque fueron importantes, fueron eventos locales. Esto es diferente, un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## JuanMacClane (6 Sep 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Ese mismo viajero dijo que en mayo de 2022 los extraterrestres se presentarían en la Tierra y que en 2022 se descubriría la Atlántida en el Pacífico.



Bueno , con la sequía , al ritmo que vamos aparece


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (6 Sep 2022)

Eso cuando quiten de todo el coronacirco, que aún hay mascarilla en farmacias, centros sanitarios, hospitales y transporte público y siguen pidiendo pcrs negativos en los aeropuertos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Sep 2022)

Eso es un "parato", jombre.


----------



## Mentefria2 (6 Sep 2022)

Una supernova que ha explotado hace miles de años y nos está llegando la luz ahora?


----------



## asiqué (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Sep 2022)

SpaceX:


----------



## MITIO (6 Sep 2022)

Es el Falcon probando su nuevo sistema de defensa antimisiles que se le ha instalado por lo que pueda venir en poco tiempo.
(Lo de las balas de Cetme va a ser una risa en unos meses).


----------



## elpaguitas (6 Sep 2022)

narco drones


----------



## Guaguei (6 Sep 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Que a la misma hora se vea desde puntos tan distantes...debía ser un bicharraco enorme a una altura brootall. Muy raro el asunto.



si debia de estar lejos para verse desde tantos lugares distantes, para verse desde tan lejos unas luces tan grandes, y que ademas sea tecnologia espacial o un trasto de spacex, lo unico que se me ocurre es que estuviese entrando en la atmosfera, pero tampoco me convence del todo, demasiado grande la luz, podria ser no se


----------



## URULOK (6 Sep 2022)

Yo apuesto por los jinetes


----------



## Guaguei (6 Sep 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Dirán que está a miles de kilómetros. Todo es tan raro...



claro no es solo altura tambien es distancia, como en el horizonte
pero aunque estuviera en reentrada rozando la atmosfera, parece muy grande la luz para estar a tantos kilometros un chisme
si es spacex se sabra dentro de poco con seguridad, y no habra discrepancias entre expertos, aunque los expertos ya se sabe... aveces lo que dice uno lo dicen todos, pero en estas cosas no hay lugar a dudas


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (6 Sep 2022)

Son hologramas, como los que usan para los conciertos de los Vocaloids o para recrear cantantes antiguos de jóvenes, como el grupo ABBA. Buscadlo en youtube y lo veréis. Parecen reales, pero son hologramas. En esto consiste el Proyecto Bluebeam.


----------



## tovarovsky (6 Sep 2022)

Cobete Space X ? mis cojones 33. A saber que traman esta banda de hijoputas. Lo de la nube cambiante que lo acompañaba como un camuflaje era flipante.


----------



## Guaguei (6 Sep 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> El Falcon 9 de Space X, de Elon Musk, responsable de las 'misteriosas luces' en el cielo malagueño
> 
> 
> La neblina corresponde a sus propulsores, que "se encendieron para frenarlo, obligándolo así a caer a tierra para que no quedara en órbita en forma de basura espacial", según el astrofísico José María Madiedo.
> ...











El Falcon 9 de Space X, de Elon Musk, responsable de las 'misteriosas luces' en el cielo malagueño


La neblina corresponde a sus propulsores, que "se encendieron para frenarlo, obligándolo así a caer a tierra para que no quedara en órbita en forma de basura espacial", según el astrofísico José María Madiedo.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Trejo (6 Sep 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> si vienen los aliens, peores que los masones no van a ser.
> 
> así que una preocupación menos.



Al menos seríamos abducidos y asimilados por una raza intelectualmente superior, no por una panda de desgraciados psicópatas satanistas.


----------



## Guaguei (6 Sep 2022)

lo que si es que ya saben como crear ovnis y blue beams, haciendo esto pero mas gordo, dejando caer a la tierra un trasto espacial en reentrada y o soltando mucho gas, y lo verian millones desde muy lejos y muy grande
mucho mas grande que este que no esta hecho a proposito, ademas seria azul blue beam, o de otro color segun el gas, o multicolor


----------



## Setapéfranses (6 Sep 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> ¿Tomándose el café antes de ir a trabajar?



Staring at the window? 

Yo soy más de mesa.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Sep 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Ayer dijeron en el telediario que eran los cohetes reutilizables de spacex
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



fin


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (6 Sep 2022)

Es el contubernio judeo-masónico.

O los satanistas.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Sep 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Son hologramas, como los que usan para los conciertos de los Vocaloids o para recrear cantantes antiguos de jóvenes, como el grupo ABBA. Buscadlo en youtube y lo veréis. Parecen reales, pero son hologramas. En esto consiste el Proyecto Bluebeam.


----------



## El octavo pasajero (6 Sep 2022)

Cuando se lo ordenen las logias saldrá Antonio a decir que tenemos que obedecer no ducharnos y beber agua una vez al día cada persona porque los aliens se van a llevar agua que en su planeta hay sequia , tenemos que ser solidarios .


----------



## pandillero (6 Sep 2022)

Ya sabía yo que la vuelta de *Jesús lo dijo *al foro después de todos estos años tenía algún significado. 
Asthar Sheran el Comandante de la Flota Intergaláctica vendrá con 13 minolles de naves para exterminar a todos los gays, cuidado pues.


----------



## Yomimo (6 Sep 2022)

Toda la pinta de ser un satélite con algún tipo de reflejo óptico por la atmósfera.


----------



## Mike Littoris (6 Sep 2022)

eran las fiestas de mi pueblo


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (6 Sep 2022)

el ultimo lanzamiento de falcon 9 fue el 31 agosto ...

y caen ahora las fases reutilizables ?









Eventos - Lanzamientos Espaciales


Eventos Archive - Lanzamientos Espaciales




lanzamientosespaciales.com





podria ser un lanzaiento secreto ?


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Sep 2022)

Mike Littoris dijo:


> eran las fiestas de mi pueblo



¿Eres de Ciudad Real?


----------



## ueee3 (6 Sep 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> ¿Llegó el turno de los Aliens?
> 
> A ver si se ponen de acuerdo... O crisis energética o marcianos. Hay personas que tienen lo justo para andar sin cagarse encima, si les meten dos circos a la vez sus cerebros podrían estallar. Por no hablar de los que siguen con la mascarilla por la calle, esos no resistirían tal presión.



No había nadie con un dron para acercarlo y verlo de cerca? En el segundo o tercer vídeo se ve claramente que no están muy lejos del edificio... y algún dron habrá de larga distancia.


----------



## ueee3 (6 Sep 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Ayer dijeron en el telediario que eran los cohetes reutilizables de spacex
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Y qué hacían pasando por España?


----------



## artemisaxx (6 Sep 2022)

Space x aunke no se Rick el último lanzamiento fue el 4 sep alas 4 hora española


----------



## Murray's (6 Sep 2022)

Lo que no dudo es que nos vigilan de fuera,


----------



## NormanMan (6 Sep 2022)

no veis que es una polla? el dia que vengan los aliens os daréis cuenta de verdad.


----------



## jacksion (6 Sep 2022)

Un ojo por Valencia!!


----------



## iorveth (6 Sep 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Una supernova que ha explotado hace miles de años y nos está llegando la luz ahora?



Es "Bitelchus"


----------



## James the rock (6 Sep 2022)

Yo también he visto luces extrañas durante esta madrugada,y podrían ser sobre las 6 más o menos,y no,no había consumido sustancias sucotropicas


----------



## Vayavaya (6 Sep 2022)

Una lanzadera Lambda escoltada por un TIE Fantasma, de nada.


----------



## Kalanders (6 Sep 2022)

Siguiente fase (ufo) cada vez más cerca.

Mientras tanto, no dejen de remar.


----------



## Kenthomi (6 Sep 2022)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Ojalá bajen y nos gobiernen, prefiero ser esclavo de Aliens que remero de este gobierno mundial mugre masónico.Peor no puede ser.



Que te hace estar tan seguro de que no los somos actualmente?


----------



## Kenthomi (6 Sep 2022)

Podría ser un pequeño campo en el campo magnético y con el bombardeo de partículas desde el espacio (radiación cosmica) se llegará a poder emitir Luz... Quizás por el cambio estacional o que el norte magnético se empieza a mover de nuevo


----------



## Conde Duckula (6 Sep 2022)

Eso es un avión chacho.
Lo vi una vez y me dejó yo loco hasta que vi aparecer el avión después de las nubes. Es un efecto algo extraño. El avión va sobre las nubes proyectando su luz y atraviesa así la parte menos densa hasta que la parte más densa la bloquea del todo.


----------



## vinavil (6 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Que nos va anunciando que dentro de poco pondrán ya el turrón en el supermercado.







Al doble de precio.


----------



## vinavil (6 Sep 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Eso es un avión chacho.
> Lo vi una vez y me dejó yo loco hasta que vi aparecer el avión después de las nubes. Es un efecto algo extraño. El avión va sobre las nubes proyectando su luz y atraviesa así la parte menos densa hasta que la parte más densa la bloquea del todo.








Claro, y se ve el avión en Sabadell, Sevilla y Burdeos al mismo tiempo.


----------



## metalgod (6 Sep 2022)

Están poniendo el mismo holograma en todas partes. Vaya un NOM mas cutre.


----------



## vinavil (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Existencia insoportable (6 Sep 2022)

Apesta a blue beam


----------



## EnergiaLibre (6 Sep 2022)

Yo por si acaso me he depilado los pelos del culo por si traen las sondas anales XXL, no homo claro

EL COMANDANTE DE LA FLOTA INTERGALACTICA VIENE A MATAR A TODOS LOS MARICAS DEL PLANETA, cuidado pues


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Sep 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Claro, y se ve el avión en Sabadell, Sevilla y Burdeos al mismo tiempo.



Es que eso, ni un ovni


----------



## bocadRillo (6 Sep 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Eso es un avión chacho.
> Lo vi una vez y me dejó yo loco hasta que vi aparecer el avión después de las nubes. Es un efecto algo extraño. El avión va sobre las nubes proyectando su luz y atraviesa así la parte menos densa hasta que la parte más densa la bloquea del todo.



Ahí no hay nubes, muyayo


----------



## Hipotecator (6 Sep 2022)

*ya empezaron los bombardeos???*


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (6 Sep 2022)

Curioso que a esa hora el router e Internet me han fallado. En plan racional puede ser la explosión de un satélite al entrar en la atmósfera y el resto que deja. En plan misterio es uno más de los variados avistamientos ovni o un portal dimensional o los dioses que nos visitan para salir huyendo ante el panorama.


----------



## OvEr0n (6 Sep 2022)

Ojo con los cigar shapes.


----------



## Estranged (6 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> SpaceX:



Yo ahí veo el pecho de una mujer y un palo blanco rondando


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No había nadie con un dron para acercarlo y verlo de cerca? En el segundo o tercer vídeo se ve claramente que no están muy lejos del edificio... y algún dron habrá de larga distancia.



Pues a las 6 de la mañana un martes, no nos da por salir a los aficionados de los drones. Somos así de raros...


----------



## ueee3 (6 Sep 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Pues a las 6 de la mañana un martes, no nos da por salir a los aficionados de los drones. Somos así de raros...



Joder, digo cualquiera que lo viera desde su casa, haberlo sacado.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Joder, digo cualquiera que lo viera desde su casa, haberlo sacado.



Para eso hay que tener las baterías cargadas. Las baterías se cargan cuando vas a salir a volar, al ser lipo hay que descargarlas el día que se cargan, No sé tienen en el cajón para cuando aparezca volar.


----------



## ueee3 (6 Sep 2022)

metalgod dijo:


> Están poniendo el mismo holograma en todas partes. Vaya un NOM mas cutre.



Igual para verlo en technicolor te hace falta estar vacunado.


----------



## ueee3 (6 Sep 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Para eso hay que tener las baterías cargadas. Las baterías se cargan cuando vas a salir a volar, al ser lipo hay que descargarlas el día que se cargan, No sé tienen en el cajón para cuando aparezca volar.



No me jodas tío. No lo sabía. Pues entonces vaya mierda de cazadores de ovnis tenemos. Qué "casualidad casualidosa" que justo con los drones sea así, pero con otras cosas no. Todo conspira para que el fenómeno no sea estudiado bien.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (6 Sep 2022)

Mierda... No son HaunebuSS


----------



## trampantojo (6 Sep 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> ¿Llegó el turno de los Aliens?
> 
> A ver si se ponen de acuerdo... O crisis energética o marcianos. Hay personas que tienen lo justo para andar sin cagarse encima, si les meten dos circos a la vez sus cerebros podrían estallar. Por no hablar de los que siguen con la mascarilla por la calle, esos no resistirían tal presión.



Proyecto Blue Beam Masónico!!


----------



## Conde Duckula (6 Sep 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Claro, y se ve el avión en Sabadell, Sevilla y Burdeos al mismo tiempo.



Hombre, he entendido que se había visto en diferentes momentos.


----------



## teperico (7 Sep 2022)

François dijo:


> En las noticias dijeron que era una cohete que había puesto en órbita unos satélites... El Falcón 9.
> 
> Las imágenes son bastante espectaculares.



Los cohetes no vuelan tan bajo ni van en horizontal


----------



## teperico (7 Sep 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Hombre...raro de cojones, es, eso hay que reconocerlo, pero tendrá una explicación, voy a esperar un poco antes de echarme a los brazos de la conspiración alienígena.



Una explicación que posiblemente nunca lleguemos a saber


----------



## imaginARIO (7 Sep 2022)

China launches 2 orbital missions in less than 2 hours (videos)


China has now launched 37 orbital missions in 2022.




www.space.com





Edito:

Como bien señalaba @vinavil, los medios dicen que se trata de la reentrada de una de las fases de ese cohete.



vinavil dijo:


>











No es un ovni, aunque lo parezca: la extraña luz que iluminó el cielo de Teruel


Varios ciudadanos grabaron este lunes un extraño fenómeno en diferentes puntos de Aragón y de España.




www.heraldo.es













Misterio resuelto: el OVNI de Andalucía fue un cohete de Space X


Fue sobre las 6:00 h. de la mañana cuando cientos de personas pudieron captar el extraño vuelo de una luz de carácter desconocido en sus respectivas c...




elcorreoweb.es





La mayoría de avistamientos OVNI tienen una explicación sencilla, el mito de naves extraterrestres tiene su origen en testigos de tipo neandertal o cromañón, aquí un ejemplo:









Unos pescadores de Castellón graban un misterioso vídeo: "En la vida habíamos visto un ovni; aún tenemos los pelos de punta"


Juan Pedro y Toni captan unas extrañas imágenes en el puerto del Grau de Castelló: "Parecía una película de extraterrestres; hemos visto una luz en una nube y a los pocos minutos ha desaparecido"




www.elperiodicomediterraneo.com


----------



## Kurten (7 Sep 2022)

Un osnis de esos


----------



## bubbler (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Pajirri (7 Sep 2022)

... a las 6 de la mañana ?? cuanto pobre en españa x dios.

a esa hora estoy en el valhalla con 6 rubias que me dejan exprimio.


----------



## LangostaPaco (7 Sep 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> ¿Llegó el turno de los Aliens?
> 
> A ver si se ponen de acuerdo... O crisis energética o marcianos. Hay personas que tienen lo justo para andar sin cagarse encima, si les meten dos circos a la vez sus cerebros podrían estallar. Por no hablar de los que siguen con la mascarilla por la calle, esos no resistirían tal presión.



Da igual lo que hayáis visto, los medios han hablado y han dicho que es un cohete del Felon Musk


----------



## LangostaPaco (7 Sep 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Ayer dijeron en el telediario que eran los cohetes reutilizables de spacex
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Si y el cohete de queda impertérrito ahí, jojojojo, el fenómeno OVNI lleva toda la vida pero ahora la excusa es decir que son los satélites y cohetes del Felon Musk jojojojo


----------



## tracrium (7 Sep 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Da igual lo que hayáis visto, los medios han hablado y han dicho que es un cohete del Felon Musk



Son los starlink de los huevos. En Valencia se vieron mejor.


----------

